# ارجو المساعدة بمعلومات عن جهاز ضبط الزوايا للسيارات.....



## البشمهندس على (24 مارس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوانى الكريم بدايةً اتمنى من الله تعالى ان تكونوا فى خير حالٍ وصحة

واتمنى منكم ان تساعدونى بمعلومات عن جهاز ضبط الزوايا فى السيارات وفكرة عمله

والاختلاف فى نظريات العمل بين ما يعمل بالليزر وما هو غير وما هى المواصفات التى 

يتوصف بها هذا الجهاز ..............الخ

ولو هناك كتب فى هذا المجال فاكون شاكر لكم.

ارجو منكم المساعدة اخوانى الكرام لانى مكلف بمشروع عن هذا الجهاز وبحثت كثيراً على الشبكة

ولم اجد ما هو علمى ولكن وجدت عروض لبيع اجهزة ضبط زوايا .

خالص شكرى وتحياتى لكم وتمنياتى بالا تتاخروا على :32: 

اخوكم

على*​


----------



## البشمهندس على (25 مارس 2007)

*ارجو المساعدة ولو بمواقع علمية مفيدة فى هذا المجال للاهمية القصوى*


----------



## medo_gem0 (7 يونيو 2009)

_حد يرد عليا طيب مهندسين عرب ايه_


----------

